# Katzenbuckel-Tour



## sharky (11. August 2005)

hallo zusammen,

am 20. august soll ne katzenbuckel tour stattfinden. start 14.00 in mosbach, dann nach neckargerach, dort die burg hoch, durch den wald und nen schönen langen trail runter nach eberbach, katzenbuckel hoch und auf noch nicht geplantem weg nach MOS zurück.

mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen. 

tempo wird moderat, technisch wird nichts unmögliches verlangt, so daß die tour für jeden fahrbar sein sollte


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2005)

Hört sich gut an !   

Hast Du mal geschätzte km, vieleicht auch die ungefähren hm nur nen Daumenwert hilft mir schon ! Geschätzte Fahrzeit ?

Planst Du keinen, einen oder gar mehrerer Einkehrschwünge   

Mal schaun ob´s bei mir klappt ! Aber ich sag noch bescheid wenn ich mit fahren kann !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. August 2005)

also von neckargerach ab sind es 40km auf der runde bis n´gerach zurück
aber von mos aus ein paar mehr
fahrzeit so ungefähr 4 stunden würd ich sagen

was sind einkehrschwünge? du meinst in sündentempel wir kneipen oder  gärten 




ja


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2005)

gärten !!!!

Hab ich irgendwie noch vom Skifahren übernommen


----------



## sharky (12. August 2005)

also gegen nen kurzen schwenk in den einen biergarten in der eberbacher innenstadt hätte ich nix
man muß ja schließlich den flüssigkeitsverlust ausgleichen 

würd sagen das beschließt man dann spontan


----------



## kraichgauer (12. August 2005)

Hallo, 

könnt mir auch vorstellen mit zu fahrn. Hoffe es klappt dieses mal.

Ähm, Mosbach ist groß wo genau um 14 . oo Uhr ?
Oder doch in Gundelsheim ab 13 . oo Uhr ?


----------



## sharky (13. August 2005)

ob 13.00 gundelsheim oder 14.00 mosbach ist eigentlich egal ich bin da flexibel. 
aber wo ist mosbach denn groß  

na würde sagen wir treffen uns in MOS vor dem ludwig am oberen ende der fußgängerzone und in gundelsheim am rathaus


----------



## sharky (13. August 2005)

*mal ein paar impressionen von den letzten touren die auf der strecke stattfanden*:

1) der eternal trail:







2) immer noch der trail:






3) ne kleine pause:






4) ramin wird mich hassen


----------



## kraichgauer (14. August 2005)

Rathaus in Gundelsheim,  das find ich.
Die Bilder machen Appetit. Ich hoffe ich kann mit euch 
mithalten - nicht nur in der Disziplin im Bild 4


----------



## sharky (14. August 2005)

gut, gut, das mit dem mithalten wird schon net so schlimm werden, bin ja selber gänzlich unfit!
hoffe nur daß das wetter nicht ganz schlecht wird und wir zumindest halbwegs trocken durchkommen
bei regen werden die trails immer so schmierig


----------



## kraichgauer (14. August 2005)

aber ich erst vor kuzem angefangen mit dem MTbiken.
Ausserdem bin ich im Vergleich zu euch ein älteres Semester.

Und ansonsten bei jedem Wetter -  kein Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. August 2005)

na das passt schon, keine sorge! der eternal trail ist teilweise ein bißchen technisch aber nix was einem sorgen machen müsste, auch keinem anfänger. der rest der tour sowieso nicht.

wo kommst du denn eigentlich her, von welchem neckarhang?


----------



## kraichgauer (14. August 2005)

@ Sharky : Ich wohn in Bad Rappenau am Neckar, sprich : Hoise


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

Moin Moin,

so Termintechnisch sieht es bei mir gut aus und von daher denke ich das ich mitfahren werde   

Jetzt kenn ich mich in Mosbach überhaupt net aus !    Ich weiß nur das am Ortseingang von Heidelberg kommend ein Baumarkt ist, mehr nicht !

Wenn Ihr nen Strassennamen und nen Parklatz für mich hättet ? Map 24 macht dann den Rest.

Ne Handy Nr. per PN vieleicht noch, falls ich mich verfahre oder kurzfristig absagen müsste


----------



## sharky (15. August 2005)

@micro
also genau auskennen mit namen tu ich mich auch nicht. und nen baumarkt kenn ich nur einen: den hornbach in mosbach-neckarelz. musst im prinzip immer nur am neckar lang fahren bis du dort bist, wir können uns auch dort treffen da wir von gundelsheim aus so oder so da vorbei kommen

fährst immer die neckartalstraße lang, am mosbacher kreuz grad aus und dann links rein zum hornbach


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @micro
> also genau auskennen mit namen tu ich mich auch nicht. und nen baumarkt kenn ich nur einen: den hornbach in mosbach-neckarelz. musst im prinzip immer nur am neckar lang fahren bis du dort bist, wir können uns auch dort treffen da wir von gundelsheim aus so oder so da vorbei kommen
> 
> fährst immer die neckartalstraße lang, am mosbacher kreuz grad aus und dann links rein zum hornbach



o.k. den das find ich  ! Weil da war ich schonmal   , da kann ich auch ohne Probleme parken und das Rad zusammen bauen   

14:00 Uhr ! Am Hornbach !

Sollte ich nicht mit können sag ich bescheid !


----------



## sharky (15. August 2005)

um 14.00 sollen / müssen wir in MOS city sein, laß´ uns 20 vor 2 machen, dann passt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> um 14.00 sollen / müssen wir in MOS city sein, laß´ uns 20 vor 2 machen, dann passt das



o.k. hab eh ne knappe Std. Fahrzeit und werd frühzeitig losfahren    13:40 !


----------



## sharky (15. August 2005)

ok das sollte passen
ich schick dir ne PM mit meiner nummer und stell den termin beim last minute biking rein


----------



## sharky (15. August 2005)

alle details:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1157


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2005)

Bis auf weiteres kann ich keine Touren mehr fahren !    

Mir ist eben der Rahmen gebrochen !  In der Mittagspause auf dem Weg zum einkaufen !   

Ich sag es ja nie wieder ein Hai-Bike !


----------



## kraichgauer (17. August 2005)

Schade,
aber bekommst du das bis Samstag nicht geschweisst ?  Oder ist´s ein 
richtiger Totalschaden?


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2005)

Ist sogar noch ein Garantiefall aber mein Händler ist bis zum Montag im Urlaub.   
Ich denke das ich nen neuen Rahmen bekommen werde, allerdings will ich nicht nochmal das gleiche Rad und auch nicht mehr den selben Hersteller.

Mal schauen, ich bin eh schon so halb auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rad gewesen und nur die Tatsache das mein altes bisher fast alles mitgemacht hat, war Grund nicht loszu rennen und eines zu kaufen. Abgesehen von den Preisen natürlich  

Vieleicht fahr ich sogar heute noch auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit zu nem Händler und schau mal was der so da hat


----------



## sharky (17. August 2005)

ruhig blut mirco! 

du bist hier im bike-kompetenz-center!  also ein rahmen zu kriegen sollte das geringste prob sein. wenn du net viel geld ausgeben willst und was taugliches haben möchtest dann nimm nen standard kinesis, kriegste für um die 100 und reicht zum fahren vollkommen. hab selbst sowas und kann net klagen 

mit dem schrauben helfen wir dir auch gerne, das ist das kleinste prob


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2005)

ich bin für Samstag schon wieder im rennen    soll heissen um 13:40 Uhr am Treffpunkt   

War schon bei einem Händler und mache ne Testfahrt von Samstag bis Montag mit nem Specialized  Stumpjumper FSR Expert 120 ! _Vorrausgesetzt es wird nicht vorher verkauft !_

Ich bin eh schon seit ein paar Wochen am träumen von nem neuen Rad und dachte so an Cube AMS Pro oder das AMS Pro FR, geträumt hab ich auch vom SJ aber nur geträumt jetzt mach ich ne ausgiebige Probefahrt und hab die Option das Testrad zu kaufen.

Umbauen meiner alten Teile macht keinen Sinn ! Das alte ist ein Hai Bike 28" klar ist alles eine Frage des Geldes und leicht gebe ich es bestimmt nicht aus der Hand.

Ihr könnt mich ja am Samstag beraten und beurteilen ob das SJ sein Geld wert ist !

Auf alle Fälle freu ich mich drauf !


----------



## sharky (17. August 2005)

super  

kann ja nur gut werden! schönes bike das speci, baue mir freitag auch ne neue kurbelgarnitur ein und hoffe dann auf knarzfreies fahren! ghost & dox sind auch dabei, geisterfahrer mitm inbread das ich noch net gesehen hab - kann spannend werden!


----------



## Lizzard (17. August 2005)

Schade am Sa feiert mein Arbeitskollege Geburtstag. Bescheid, wenn wiedermal so ne Tour ansteht.  Katzenbuckel war ich noch nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (18. August 2005)

servus jungs

also das hört sich ja alles sehr geil an. komm aus mannheim. also mit zug oder auto wird die anreise denk ich möglich sein. kenn mich auch ned aus aber n hornbach oder das rathaus wird zufginden sein denk ich.
he mikro. hab gelesen du kommst aus lampertheim. vielleicht könne ma ja zusammen hinfahren. ???? des is ja ned weit von mannheim weg.
bock hab ich auf alle fälle. kondi technisch siehts momentan eher mau aus. also geht schon aber ned super gut. lag jetzt 3 wochen am gardasee aber am strand. ja ich habe gesündigt. gardasee ohne bike   
also 14.00 am rathaus ja ? und mirko meld dich ma bitte ja ? danke

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (18. August 2005)

@haiflyer
also rathaus ist mitten in der stadt soviel ich weiß. so genau kenn ich mich in MOS net aus daß ich weiß wo das ist. aber an deiner stelle würd ich net nach mosbach fahren denn da musst du aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach umsteigen. 
wenn ich du wäre dann würd ich bis neckarelz fahren und dann vor dem bahnhof warten. da kommen wir so mehr oder weniger eh vorbei.

verlegen wir eben den treffpunkt ludwig an den bahnhof, hat auch vorteile


----------



## Micro767 (18. August 2005)

neues von mir ! Ich werd versuchen das Testbike morgen nach der Arbeit abzuholen und mal schon ein paar km zu fahren. Sattel ein stellen usw. !

Dann kann ich Samstag mit Lucas treffen in Mannheim und mit Auto oder Zug kommen wir dann an den Neckar ! Genaues mach ich mit Lucas aus wenn ich mit dem Laden Tel. habe und weiß wann ich es abholen kann !

Gruß Dirk/Micro


----------



## sharky (18. August 2005)

ok, alles wunderbar! wenn der haiflyer mit dir fährt dann kommt ihr ja zusammen zum hornbach nehm ich an?


----------



## Haiflyer (18. August 2005)

rüschtüsch. wir würden dann zusammen kommen. mim auto denk ich. aber wir klärn das noch. wie lang geht des ca ? müsste so gegen halb 9 oder 8 wider daheim sein abends weil ihc noch aufn birthday muss.

ciao Lucas


----------



## kraichgauer (18. August 2005)

@ haiflyer : Sharky schrieb : ca 4 h ( wenn nichts dazwischen kommt 
und alle pünktlich sind )
und ich denke wenns nicht klappt könnte man die Tour jederzeit abbrechen
und auf der Straße zurück nach Mos / Neckarelz zurückfahrn.


----------



## sharky (19. August 2005)

korrekt was der kraichgauer sagt. denke mal wir sind früher in n´gerach als 14.45 und die 4h sind eigentlich schon recht großzügig gerechnet, incl. biergarten. je nachdem wie es zeitlich dann wird kann man was weglassen oder eben net, von daher sollte 18.30 zurück am ausgangspunkt durchaus machbar sein


----------



## dox (19. August 2005)

@sharky.
Ich werd erst beim Ramin zu euch stoßen da ich auch nicht so viel zeit hab.
Fahrt am besten auf der linken Neckarseite nach Neckargerach ist besser als an der Bundesstraße entlang. Da müßt ihr nur in Obrigheim über die Brücke.
Geisterfahrer kennt sich da bestimmt aus. Weiß er von dem neuen Treffpunkt?

gruß dox.


----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2005)

guten morgen

also ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die antwort vom mikro wies aussieht wegen morgen. 4 stunden fahrtzeit is cool. das sollte zu machen sein. und 18.30 am ausgangspunkt klingt auch gut. dann sollte ich ca um 19.30 wieder daheim sein. das passt wunderbar.
freu mich. hoff nur das wetter passt.

ciao Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2005)

das Wetter ist mir egal    ich muss das Rad testen !   

Habe gerade die tel. Bestätigung das ich es heute Nachmittag abholen kann ! Also steht meiner Teilnahme morgen nichts mehr im wege   

Mit Haiflyer kläre ich per PN alles weitere und wir sehen uns morgen auf dem Hornbach Parkplatz  

Ich freu mich auf die Tour, auf Euch und das Testrad !


----------



## drivingghost (19. August 2005)

1. Ja, ich hasse Dich, Fisch!
2. dox du Flasche! Ich werde erst nach Neckarelz fahren und dann wieder nach Neckargerach. Von N´elz nach N´gerach werden wir nicht Bundesstraße fahren, auch nicht auf der anderen Neckarseite sondern Diedesheim hoch, links an Reichenbuch vorbei und haben dann oberhalb von Neckargerach dann die Möglichkeit entweder eine sehr schnelle einfache Abfahrt runter zu heizen  (inclusive der Mögichkeit, einen von dox und mir gebauten Kicker zu nutzen), der dann eine sehr sehr steile Abfahrt folgt(da steht auch ein kleiner Kicker) (für FF: es gäbe eine Ausweichmöglichkeit) oder einen sehr schönen singletrail zum Waldsee runterzufahren, der ist sogar ziemlich lang.
Fisch: Du hättest auch hier posten können dass der Treffpunkt Hornbach gestrichen wurde. 
Für die, die mit dem Auto nach Neckarelz Bahnhof fahren: Von HD kommend von der Bundesstraße links abbiegen richtung Diedesheim/Neckarelz. Die zweite Einfahrt links nehmen, am Lidl Markt vorbeifahren, ca 250 m der Straße folgen, nach dem Oess Getränkemarkt gleich rechts abbiegen und sofort die nächste wieder links. Dann ca 400m geradeaus, schon ist man am Bahnhof.

Kai: Wenn Du immer noch von Neckargerach aus starten möchtest dann kannst Du ruhig bei mir rein und Dir einen  Kaffee rauslassen. Oder meine bikes putzen. Oder aufräumen! 

Fahrtechnisch ist die Tour wirklich einfach, es gibt einige Schlüsselstellen in den Trails bei denen man ansteigen muss, dann noch einmal absteigen auf dem Weg zum Katzenbuckel hoch und der Rest ist gut fahrbar. 

Von Schollbrunn aus fahren wir nicht die bekannte Autobahn runter, bis wir bei der sind müssen wir einfach zu viel Straße fahren, das ist doof, wir fahren auf der rechten Seite über Feldwege und dann eine nicht weniger schnelle Autobahn durch den Wald runter nach Neckargerach.


----------



## drivingghost (19. August 2005)

Ach, hast es ja geschrieben mit Neckarelz Bahnhof. Ok. 



> ...baue mir freitag auch ne neue kurbelgarnitur ein und hoffe dann auf knarzfreies fahren!


Hihi. Das einzige was ich heute Abend in der Hand halten werde ist meine Kaffeetasse. (;


----------



## dox (19. August 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> 2. dox du Flasche! Ich werde erst nach Neckarelz fahren und dann wieder nach Neckargerach.
> .....
> Wenn Du immer noch von Neckargerach aus starten möchtest dann kannst Du ruhig bei mir rein und Dir einen  Kaffee rauslassen. Oder meine bikes putzen. Oder aufräumen!



Alles klar. Ich warte dann in Neckargerach in der Sonne auf euch mit einem Kaffee in der Hand.  
Ok dann 14 Uhr am Bahnhof Neckarelz.


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2005)

Macht mich doch durcheinander   

Ist jetzt Hornbach gestrichen und wir sollen mit dem Auto an den Bahnhof von Neckarelz kommen ???   

Aber den Bahnhof find ich auch ! Kein Thema !


----------



## dox (19. August 2005)

Allso ich habs so verstanden das nur Ludwig gestrichen ist und sharky fährt von Gundelsheim zum Hornbach in Neckarelz und danach zum Bahnhof in Neckarelz (steht auch so ausgeschrieben). Und dann sind alle eingesammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2005)

o.k. dann bleiben wir Ortsfremde beim Hornbach !

Für den Notfall haben wir ja schon Handy Nr. getauscht !


----------



## drivingghost (19. August 2005)

Es war früh am Morgen und ich hatte noch Restcoffein im Blut....


----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2005)

jaja waldautobahn single trails. jaja hoffentlich häölt das wetter. kalt is mir wurscht aber kein regen. oh ich hab so bock. geh ma eben in die werkstatt mein radel fit machen. .luft checken. in den dämpfer müssen noch n paar psi rein. silikonspray auf die dichtungen und ab gehts. freu freu freu. selbst gebaute kicker ? für schwere downhillboliden oder auch leichte kleine enduro und cc bikes ?  ins flat oder in ne schräge #??
fragen über fragen. hehe

wieviel sind ma denn jetzt morgen genau, ?


----------



## drivingghost (19. August 2005)

Kleine Kicker. Der erste war zwar mal ein ganzes Stück größer, wurde aber zerstört. 
Der zweite ist sehr klein, aber nicht weiter tragisch, da wo er steht ist es sehr steil, da hat man schon genug Beschäftigung, nicht zu schnell zu werden.
Und ob wir die Strecke oder den Singletrail nehmen entscheiden wir dann morgen. 
Ach ja, auch der erste geht in eine Schräge, kann man auch ohne Probleme mit einem CC Hardtail hüpfen. 
Und von solchen Stufen hier haben wir ungefähr 30 auf dem Weg:





War ein Spaß, wollte nur den Falschfahrer erschrecken. 
Solche Stufen treffen wir nicht an.

Ich fahre jetzt mal zu dem einen Singletrail und säge den umgestürzten Baum weg, der hat mich neulich ziemlich genervt da er ein komplett flüssiges Durchfahren des Trails nicht zulässt.


----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2005)

naja die stufen sehn doch lustig aus.
hehe

ne nicht wegsägen. erde aufschütten und drüber   
freu mich hammer. hoffentlich schiffts ned


----------



## mischuer (19. August 2005)

was war noch das Resultat letzten Dez:

hehe ich mach euch mut, schade dass ich net kann morgen, hab meinen Kleinen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. August 2005)

> War ein Spaß, wollte nur den Falschfahrer erschrecken.
> Solche Stufen treffen wir nicht an.


Tja, da haste aber Glück gehabt, daß er das doch noch gelesen hat.   
Sag mir mal noch, was ich für morgen alles an Verbandszeug einpacken soll. Kannst Du schon grob abschätzen, welche Verletzungen Du Dir zuziehen wirst?

@ großen Fisch: Von wegen Inbred! Wenn's regnet, kommt das nicht aus dem Stall. Sonst rostet mir doch der Rahmen unter dem Hintern weg...   

Treffpunkt ist jetzt für die, die's finden um 14.00 Bahnhof Neckarelz? Nix mit Ludwig? Und die anderen werden am Hornbach eingesammelt und kommen dann auch da hin?

Das scheint ja ne relativ große Gruppe zu werden - Odenwaldverein, nimm Dich in acht.   

Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## drivingghost (19. August 2005)

Och, hast Du Angst, Dein Eisenrad könnte schmutzig werden? Alternativ können wir für die auch die Steckenplanung umorganisieren. Neckartal bis Heidelberg, dort in die MAX-Bar auf nen leckeren Cappuccino und wieder zurück.
Aber da werden wohl ein paar Leute was dagegen haben (;

Den Baum habe ich vorhin weggesägt, ist ein wirklich schmaler Singletrail an einer steilen Böschung. Da man dort auch ziemlich flott unterwegs ist wäre ein Kicker dort nicht wirklich schlau. 

@Falschfahrer: Ich habe morgen nicht vor, unfreiwillig vom Rad zu gehen. Habe noch immer ziemliche Schmerzen.  

Einstieg:




Vollgas mittendrin:




Ausstieg:




Gruß
Ramin

@mischuer: Schade dass Du nicht mitkommst. Die Kamikazekurve wird dieses Mal ausgelassen. Es reicht, wenn sich dort einmal jemand was gebrochen hat. 
Nicht dass ich bald den Ruf habe, bei Ausfahrten nicht nur mich selbst zu zerpflücken, sondern auch immer einen meiner Mitfahrer...


----------



## sharky (19. August 2005)

maaaaaaaaaannn....... 

da ist man mal ein paar stunden net da und schon geht der hickhack los! also. ich fahr mitm kraichgauer um 1300 in gundelsheim los wir sind dann spätestens 1340 am hornbach wo wir haiflyer und micro aufsammeln, dann die paar meter nach neckarelz zum bahnhof fahren wo wir auf ramin, kai und michael treffen. von da aus geht es dann wie auch immer auf die tour. alles ok?


----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2005)

hi

jo so machen wirs. die bilder sehn schick aus. freu mich schon. wenns tröppelt is egal. nur gießen darfs ned oder ? also micro samelt mich um 1230 hier in mannheim ein. sind dann denk ich um 13.30 oder so kurz nach am hornbach. bis dann jungs. freu mich. wird bestimmt cool.
zum einen lernt man leude kennen. zum 2ten neue trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (19. August 2005)

WETTER  	 	
Höchsttemperatur 		 22 °C
Tiefsttemperatur 		 16°  (°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 7 / 22 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 W

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		3 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		06:23  
Sonnenuntergang 		20:31  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		0 - 2 l/qm  
Risiko 		26 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		65 %  


Und das Bild zeigt dunkle Wolken und Sonnenschein aber keinen Regen für Neckargerach. Hoffen wir dass es trocken bleibt. 
Und wenn nicht, auch egal. Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2005)

jap ich komm auch. hoffe es pisst ned. hab so bock. mein bock is startklar. und 26 % is ned so hoch. dunkel und kalt kanns sein. mir wurscht. 20 grad reichen vollkommen


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2005)

jep ! Die Ortsfremden kommen beide auch bei schlecht Wetter !

Hab noch nie meine Regenhosen gebraucht ! Weis noch net mal ob die nicht vieleicht zu groß sind !


----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2005)

hi

regenhose ? sowas hab ich gar ned hehe. fahr mit kurzer. bzw zieh die drunter und meine bundeswehr hose drüber. des reicht. und wenns zu warm wird zieh ich die lange halt aus. punkt

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2005)

letzte Meldung vom Rhein !

Fahren bald los !   

Wie ist das Wetter am Neckar ?


----------



## drivingghost (20. August 2005)

Gestern Abend hat es nochmal ordentlich geregnet, im Moment trocken, die Sonne lugt zwischen den Wolken hindurch. Warm.


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2005)

1/2 Hose oder 3/4 Hose ? 

Ne lange hoffentlich bestimmt nicht !?


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2005)

so Lampertheim macht sich auf die Socken, Luca in Mannheim abholen !

Bis später beim Hornbach !


----------



## drivingghost (20. August 2005)

bis dann dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (20. August 2005)

Sodalla. wieder da. 
Ich fand es richtig schön. War mal wieder seit langem eine Ausfahrt die mir richtig Spaß gemacht hat. 
Ich hoffe dass meine Ansagen, wo es schmierig oder gefährlich wird, ausreichend  für alle waren. Da ich die Strecke ja schon sehr gut kenne sind viele Strellen die für mich normal sind für "Neue" auf dem Trail erst mal erschreckend. Aber ich habe mir Mühe gegeben. 
Danke edit: mann, ich muss platt sein. habe einfach vergessen, weiterzuschreiben... an den Fisch für seine lieben Annäherungsversuche, Beleidigungen, Mordversuche und alle anderen Gemeinheiten. Dafür liebe ich Dich.
Glückwunsch an unseren Falschfahrer, langsam aber sicher wird er zu einem echten Mountainbiker. Danke an den Falschfahrer dass er immer so schön zusammenzuckt wenn er nach hinten schaut und mich sieht. 
@dox: Du schuldest mir noch Geld du Affe.   Und Deine blöde Freundin muss ja große Angst um Dich gehabt haben, die hat bei meinen Eltern angerufen und, jetzt halte Dich fest: Auch auf MEINEM Handy. Leider war es aus...

Jetzt haue ich mir erst mal den Magen voll. 

Gruß,
Ramin


----------



## kraichgauer (20. August 2005)

Mir hats auch sehr gut gefallen. Gerne mehr davon!
Ramin deine Ansagen waren sehr gut. Bestimmt wärs ohne deine Kommentare nicht so gut für alle gelaufen.   Danke dafür.
Danke auch an Sharky fürs "ankurbeln" der Tour.


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2005)

Klasse Tour ! Hat mir tierisch viel Spaß gemacht ! Auch wenn ich doch recht viel  schieben musste !   

Die Ansagen waren sehr gut und ja auch meist oder immer notwendig ! Siehe 3 Wellen und starke rechts Kurve ! Ich wäre sonst garantiert ab in den Wald geschossen !

Hoffe ich und Lucas haben Euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten ! Das nächste mal sind wir bestimmt besser !

Dirk


----------



## drivingghost (20. August 2005)

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man fährt ein Rennen, man trainiert alleine oder man macht eine
GEMEINSAME Tour. Und bei letzterem hält keiner irgendjemanden auf weil man ja gemeinsam unterwegs ist. 

Ach ja, ich bin nicht mehr über den Berg zurück gefahren, es fing an mit regnen. Bin dann eine ziemlich schnelle G2 Einheit auf der Bundesstraße gefahren und habe nur ein paar Tropfen abbekommen.


und wieder ein edit:
@mischuer: wir haben uns wegen Zeitknappheit dann doch für "Deine" Abfahrt entschieden, aber alle Teilnehmer wurden vorgewarnt. Dein Umfall (ja, ein M) hat somit andern bikern das Leben gerettet..


----------



## sharky (21. August 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten.
> Entweder man fährt ein Rennen, man trainiert alleine oder man macht eine
> GEMEINSAME Tour. Und bei letzterem hält keiner irgendjemanden auf weil man ja gemeinsam unterwegs ist.



 so sehe ich das auch! letztlich gehts hier drum zusammen was zu machen und nicht wie die irren über die berge zu heizen! außerdem hat es spaß gemacht und wer weiß ob net bei der nächsten tour ramin, ich oder jemand ganz anderes etwas bremst. hauptsache ´s hat spaß gemacht - und das hat es. mir zumindest ;-)


@ramin 
ich hab dich ja auch lieb  

@FF
also langsam wirst du wirklich zum MTBler!!  ob das am neuen bike liegt 

@lucas & dirk
noch gut heimgekommen??

@rich
hoffe dich hat keiner über den haufen gefahren auf den letzten km.!

@all
bilder gehen heute nachmittag online und sind dann in meinem fotoalbum zu finden 



EDIT:
hab eben die die bilder mal angeguckt und aussortiert. sind einige schöne dabei nur schlüsselstellen wie der bach, der 1. absatz, die treppe(n) zur burg und so sind leider garnet drauf 
sieht aus wie ne gemütliche sonntag nachmittags ausfahrt


----------



## drivingghost (21. August 2005)

Na Dicker, aus dem Koma erwacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

guten morgen jungs

also ich kann nur eins sagen. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   

also die tour ansich war affengeil. die leute super nett. wie gesagt die 2.5 berge waren halt voll meine grenze.
hoffe dirk is noch gut heimgekommen.
ich bin um kurz nach 10 auf die couch gefallen hab meine nudeln gegessen und bin da um 3 wieder aufgewacht. hab mich dann ins bett plumsen lassen bis vor 4 min. hehe.
meine beine fühlen sich nur taub an des geht aber mein A_R_S_C_H
naja vielen dank an ramin für die super tips auf der tour. 
an sharky fürs ankurbeln der tour und alle andren die dabei waren und zum spaßfaktor beigetragen ham

@alle andren die ned dabei waren. ich kann nur soviel sagen. die tour isals "bike tour getarnt" dabei käme es einer survival überlebens outdoor tour mit bike elementen viel näher     
aber war schon sehr geil. die strapazen und quälereien ham sich auf jeden fall gelohnt.

@ die tourteilnehmer. wir können ja icq nummern tauschen. dirk deine hab ich ja schon.
das nächste mal dann hoffentlich bei uns. weißer stein oder stuhl.

ciao Lucas 

PS: ich mach mir jetzt erstma n geiles frühstück und dann fall ich in die badewanne  

PPS: am geilsten fand ich die kalkulation von 4 stunden    am ende wurden es dann 7    aber das lag denk ich zum größten teil an mir und meiner fehlenden kondi. sorry nochma


----------



## drivingghost (21. August 2005)

Ich schlage vor, wir machen den Fisch für alles verantwortlich. Für die schlechte Zeitplanung, für den komischen Bediener im Eiscafe, für den platten Reifen, dafür dass ich mal wieder überall verschrammt bin, einfach für alles. Unser Mathias trägt gerne die Verantwortung. 

Ach und noch was: Wer heute noch etwas von der schönen "Rheumastrecke" spürt fährt einfach zu wenig im Wald  (;

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir aber wirklich großes Glück, heute bin ich zwei Stunden im Regen gefahren. War definitiv nicht schön.

Heute ist edit Tag:
wer mich im ICQ sucht, der findet mich unter drivingghost (uh, wie originell)


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

ok sharky is schuld.
ja mit dem wetter hatten wir echt glück.


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2005)

Ich bin gut zuhause angekommen ! Danke der Nachfrage !

Erschrocken als ich meine Schienbeine gesehen habe nach dem duschen   lauter Schrammen vom Geäst und so.

Die Kaufentscheidung ist fast 100% gefallen, das Bike aber NEU, vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme es für ca. 2350 irgendwo.


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

also hab grad mit ramin geredet. wir werden demnächst ne tour rund um HD starten

datum wird noch festgelegt. alles weitere hier:

beginn. ca 12.00 HBF Heidelberg. von da aus dann über die thingstätte hoch auf den weisen stein bis zum turm. kurze rast. da oben is ein kleiner biergarten. dann runter nach dossenheim zur schauenburg ruine. kann man schöne pics machen und über die rheinebene bis in die pfalz schauen. dann rüber nach schriesheim.. straße zurück nach HD.

Optional würd ich sagen dort dann noch hoch auf den königsstuhl. und nen schönen trail runter ins tal surfen.

höhenmeter ca 1000-1100 2 berge 
Länge: keine ahnung. es lohnt sich. schätzungsweise 40-50km

für jeden zu machen. also nichts schwieriges drin. teils waldautobahn. aber das meiste sind schön single trails die sich durch den wald schlängeln. technisch ok. anlieger. etc. also macht n haufen gaudi. zu den bikes is zu sagen. jedes bike is tauglich. je mehr federweg desto besser. also 130-150mm sind perfekt. teilweise verblockt und steinig.

in Hd gibts einige schöne biergärten zum einkehren. da schloß etc.

ciao Lucas 

PS: würde mich dann dieses mal als tourenguide anmelden. so wie ramin gestern.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. August 2005)

Da würde ich dann auch gerne mitfahren, falls die Tour auch für Angsthasen ohne Fahrtechnik mit Hardtail zu machen ist.

Danke an alle für die schöne Tour gestern, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Hoffe, Ihr seid nicht jedesmal eingegangen vor Langeweile bis ich den Berg runterkam.   

Bis zum nächsten Mal
(Du wirst NIE wieder schneller als ich am Berg sein, Fisch!   )

Geisterfahrer


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

klar kannste mitfahren. is ned so schwer.
dann tragen wir gleiches leid. hoffe es war ned so langweilig oben auf mich zu warten  
@geisterfahrer. schon mal mit protektoren probiert ? Dann kansnte den kopfausschalten. und wenns dich legt tuts ned weh


----------



## kraichgauer (21. August 2005)

@ Sharky : mich fährt niemand so schnell über den Haufen , überleg mal das Gewicht - danke der Nachfrage.
@ all : Die Tour lag voll auf meiner Wellenlänge obwohl ich an der 2. Abfahrt 
nach Neckargerach runter ins schweifeln (    Klingt auch gut und passt   - meinte natürlich z w e i f e l n ) kam!
Die Anstiege waren hart und ich bin fast an meine (derzeitigen ) Grenzen gestossen , hab sie aber nie überschritten. Ich denke wenn das Wetter
passen würde könnt ich heute wieder....
Schön das auch niemand von der schnelleren Truppe gedrängelt hat.

Gruss aus Hoise ....Ritch


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

hey kraichgauer. du bist natürlich auch recht herzlich eingeladen zur Heidelberg tour.
fands auch super schön gester. war echt von allem was dabei.


----------



## sharky (21. August 2005)

@ramin & lukas
ihr seid sooooooo nett  ich lag mit den 4h doch ziemlich gut. also 4h waren als reine fahrzeit von neckargerach aus gerechnet. und das hat gepasst  weiß garnet was ihr habt  

an die, die ich noch net bei mir im ICQ hab, schick ich mal ne PM mit meiner nummer, das geht dann auch schneller mit der kommunikation. wegen der tour in HD: will da auf alle fälle mit!

bitte versucht die tour keinesfalls am WE vom 3 - 4 september zu machen da bin ich in urlaub. ansonsten jederzeit, meinetwegen schon nächsten samstag 

die bilder lad ich jetzt hoch, so in ner viertel stunde könnt ihr euch dann ansehen, wie gequält ihr geguckt habt  



@dirk
lädst du deine pics auch noch hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (21. August 2005)

Bei der HD Tour werde ich auch mit dabei sein, nehme mein 17kg Leichtbaurad ohne Klickies mit, dann werdet Ihr die Wartenden sein.


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

hi

shit wollten eigentlich am 4ten starten. damn
aber wenn der fisch da ned kann. am nächsten samstag kann der ramin ned. menno. in 3 wochen kann ich ned. also des We nach dem 3ten. der 10te.
ich denke wir werden es mal mit dem 4ten lassen. sonntag 12 uhr. sharky wir fahrne ncoh öfter. oder wir beide fahre nächste woche halt allein die tour. wie du willst


----------



## drivingghost (21. August 2005)

Wenn die Strecke nun doch HT tauglich ist, ist sie dann auch Rennradtauglich? Denn dann spare ich sprit und komme mit dem RR bis nach HD.
(;


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2005)

Meine Bilder sind auch oben ! Hoffe ich doch nach den ganzen Prob die ich damit hatte !   

Ich kann noch am WE vom 10-11 Sept. und 17-18 Sept. sollte auch gehen, da hätte ich MTB Besuch aus Bad Hersfeld da ! Die Zwei fahren garantiert auch mit !

Und wir hätten eine Frau dabei !    Und noch besser ! Sie ist ganz klar stärker als ich ! Berg auf und ab !!!


----------



## drivingghost (21. August 2005)

ich sehe noch nichts. 
Lade die bilder am besten einzeln hoch. ist der upload größer als zwei MB klappt es  nämlich nicht.

Gruß
Ramin


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2005)

mmmh 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=8368

sind aber alle oben !


----------



## kraichgauer (21. August 2005)

Danke für die extra Einladung Haiflyer. Ich würd mich freun
mit dir und den andern Jungs den Königstuhl zu erkunden.
Deine Beschreibung klingt viel Versprechend !
Sonntag ist immer gut. Bei mir ist´s aber immer etwas schwierig
Fa. , Fam.  u. meine anderen Hobbies zur Zufriedenheit aller ( vor allem meiner
Lieben ) unter einen Hut zubringen.  Wenn´s nicht klappt kannst du ja mal
´ne Privatführung für mich und Sharky machen.   
Gruss aus Hoise......Ritch

ähmhm......  Fotos aus HP seh ich auch keine. Nicht aufgeben Micro !

Edit: Tschuldigung, auch die Blinden werden sehend


----------



## Haiflyer (22. August 2005)

ja klar hoff ihr könnt allllllllleeeee mitkommen das es richtig viele werden. hehe aber zuviele wär auch wieder blöd-. also so 10-12 gehn schon denk ich.
alles klar hoff es klappt. muss ma gucken wies die woche aussieht dann mach ihc ma pics. aber nur von den lieben stellen. der rest bleibt geheimnis   
grad ham mich noch 2 im icq angeschrieben. glaub des wird ne richtig fette session.

ciao Lucas 

PS: die bilder gehn


----------



## dox (22. August 2005)

Morgen Leute.
Ja war echt ne gute Tour.
Bei der nächsten Tour wär ich auch höchstwahrscheinlich dabei. Vorrausgesetz das Wetter passt. 4. Sep. is ok. Nehm dann auch mein 17 kg Teil so wie drivingghost. 40-50 km müsste grad so zu schaffen sein. Aber bis Heidelberg nehm ich den Zug   .
@drivingghost. Wiso schuld ich dir noch Geld? Du musst mir noch Geld geben wenn du die Jacke vom Lidl willst. Und meine Freundin macht sich wenigstens um mich sorgen. Deinen beiden wärs egal.  
@sharky. Danke fürs "anleiern" der Tour.
@drivingghost. Danke für nix.   

Gruß dox.

P.S. Ah ja ich muss dir ja noch das Schaltauge bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (23. August 2005)

Uaaah. Ich brauche Urlaub. Ein Tag arbeiten hat schon wieder gereicht. 
Und das Wetter ist auch unter aller Sau. Regen, Sturm, von den Bäumen fällt auch schon das erste Laub. Der Herbst ist da. Der Sommer (??) ist weg.

Kai, Du hast noch die Freundinnen für Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag vergessen. Zur Strafe reiß ich Dir dein labiles Schaltauge ab.


----------



## Haiflyer (23. August 2005)

ja der sommer dürfte vorbei sein. schade 
naja herbst hat auch was. hoffe er is ned so verregnet. sondern schön trocken. das wär geil. und im winter viel schnee. traum´haft


----------



## sharky (23. August 2005)

bloß keinen schnee! ich will mitm bike zur arbeit da kann ich sowas net brauchen!
hat jemand zufällig ne stadtschlampe rumstehen die er hergeben will? am besten vollstarr!


----------



## Haiflyer (23. August 2005)

tour am samstag fällt flach. hab mich heut beim tennis verletzt. umgeknickt. kann kaum auftreten. arzt meinte bis sonntag ruhe. aber wenns samstag wieder geht will ich sonntag riden. also verschiebe ma die tour grad auf sonntag ok sharky ? und der rest der mitwollte.

ciao Lucas


----------



## mischuer (24. August 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> bloß keinen schnee! ich will mitm bike zur arbeit da kann ich sowas net brauchen!
> hat jemand zufällig ne stadtschlampe rumstehen die er hergeben will? am besten vollstarr!


so richtig hergeben? klar, ich hätte mein altes TREK 7000 noch. bis ich mein Radon hab brauch ichs evtl. noch für 2 Ausfahrten, aber das könnteste haben.
Kann ich Dir bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag borgen/leihen.
RH 50 müsste das sein., musste halt mal probieren. Fährt sich wien Fisch und lenkt sich wie ne Kuh. Neue Kurbel und Kette sowie Ritzel sind dran, hinten neuer Reifen. Das Ding hatteste ja schonmal unter den Griffeln. 7 fach. Vollstarr. Retro. Bj. 1992. Steht dann eh nur rum.


----------



## sharky (27. August 2005)

@ micha 
 daß ich so kurzfristig an ein bike wie ich es suche komme hätte ich net gedacht 
komme die tage mal bei dir vorbei und guck noch wegen dem licht


kann mir jemand schutzbleche empfehlen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (29. August 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @ micha
> daß ich so kurzfristig an ein bike wie ich es suche komme hätte ich net gedacht
> komme die tage mal bei dir vorbei und guck noch wegen dem licht
> 
> ...


Bin grad von der Infusion zurück.

Hab mir am Samstag in München ein Fr01 mit Manitou SPV Minute Three und Louise FR sowie SPV Dämpfer geholt. komplett XT. Invers. Mit der Geometrie bin ich noch net so ganz zufrieden. werd wohl nen kürzeren Vorbau brauchen.

Schutzblecherei? SKS Mudboard-Geraffel. hinten ist ja eh eins dran.
Das Muddy Teil kannste von mir haben, ist nagelneu, ich brauchs eh net.


----------



## drivingghost (29. August 2005)

Glückwunsch  zum neuen Rad. Stell gleich mal ein paar Bilder rein. 
Und aktualisiere dein Profil. Da steht noch was von Canyon.


----------



## mischuer (29. August 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch  zum neuen Rad. Stell gleich mal ein paar Bilder rein.
> Und aktualisiere dein Profil. Da steht noch was von Canyon.


Jo thx mach ich.
naja mit der Geometrie komm ich noch net so zurecht, aber Gabel Bremsen usw. sind TOP. Ich versuchs erstmal mit nem kürzeren Vorbau.
Kommt mir irgendwie alles noch zu gestreckt vor.
Von euch hat net zufällig jemand nen Oversized Vorbau. also für 31,8mm und max 60mm lang?
Sonst werd ich mir nen FSA 230 zulegen müssen. Wieder 30 öre.   
Ach ja und ne ungekröpfte Sattelstütze mit 27,2 muss ich auch noch schaun.


----------



## sharky (29. August 2005)

auch von mir glückwunsch 
klingt nach ner sehr vernünftigen zusammenstellung!  und kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  wie viel hast du denn letztlich gezahlt? dürfte ja unterm strich dann doch über dem bisherigen limit liegen, wie ich das sehe?! 

ich hab noch ein paar bilder von der letzten tour hochgeladen, so vorab für ramin 

also leute, ich düse morgen auf die insel, wünsche euch so lange schon mal viel spaß, passt auf euch auf, fallt net (ramin: so viel) vom rad und ich freu mich auf die nächste tour!!! 
bin donnerstag in ner woche wieder im lande, bis dahin viel spaß und alles gute!


----------



## drivingghost (29. August 2005)

Viel Spaß mit den kuscheligen Schaaaaafen. (;

Trink nicht die ganzen Whiskyvorräte des Landes leer.


----------



## Haiflyer (29. August 2005)

viel spaß bei den inselaffen.
und sauf ned wieder soviel das du kein kater bekommst und ned mehr biken kannst    
bis die tage

ciao Lucas 

@ramin. sonntag rückt immer näher


----------



## drivingghost (29. August 2005)

Ja, so ist das nun mal. (; Ein Naturgesetz.
 Hast Du den 2. Kicker schon repariert? Oder bleibt er brach liegen?


----------



## Haiflyer (29. August 2005)

muss ma gucken wie ich die woche zeit hab. eventuell


----------



## mischuer (30. August 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch  zum neuen Rad. Stell gleich mal ein paar Bilder rein.
> Und aktualisiere dein Profil. Da steht noch was von Canyon.


dat isses:
http://www.fatmodul.de/FULLSUSPENSION/PICS/fatmodul-fr01-test-800.jpg


----------



## drivingghost (30. August 2005)

Der Sattel ist sogar farblich zum Rahmen abgestimmt. 
Nicht schlecht, sieht aus als würde es eine Menge wegstecken können das Radel. 
27,2er Sattelstütze habe ich nur eine, die ist gekröpft und ist am Giant. Genau so wie der Oversize Vorbau. Aber der ist auch länger als 60mm.

Ach Michael, mit dem Rad kannst Du deine Lieblingskurve bei uns jetzt sicher doppelt so schnell anfahren   (;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (30. August 2005)

Bremsen, Gabel usw. sind super, aber ich hab den Eindruck ich sitz noch etwas zu gestreckt. Hatte vorher ein 580mm Oberrohr, jetzt 570mm, aber der Vorbau beim XC4 war kürzer. hab jetzt nen 60mm Vorbau und nen schmäleren Lenker geordert beides FSA. Das Holzfeller Teil ist schon ultrabreit. Schätze so um die 700mm.


----------



## Haiflyer (30. August 2005)

der lenker kann ned breit genug sein. fahr auch 680 und des is perfekt. 700 is noch geiler. mehr kontrolle etc. kürzeren vorbau drauf und des ding passt.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2005)

wollte den ganzen fred nicht durchlesen, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen bzw. zeigen, ob vom katzenbuckel ein schöner trail den ganzen berg runter geht? hab bisher nur 1-2km gefunden.... vielleicht schaffe ich es die nächsten wochenenden mal wieder nach e-bach!


----------



## drivingghost (3. Oktober 2005)

Direkt vom Katzenbuckel geht es erst mal einen kurzen schönen Trail runter, dann kommt ein ganzes Stück Highspeedautobahnabfahrt (50 bis 65 km/h) bis zur Burg Eberbach, von dort gibt es zwei schöne Trails, der eine schnell und steinig, der andere mit ca 30 Haarnadelkurven und langsam aber technisch. Und auf der Rückseite gibt es noch einen trail in den Höllgrund runter. Etwas später im Jahr werde ich aber mal schauen ob ich etwas Durchgehendes von oben bis unten finde. 
Die richtig schönen Trails sind aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. 
Musst mal die Tour bei uns mitfahren, eventuell schon nächsten Sonntag...


----------



## kraichgauer (4. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> .....eventuell schon nächsten Sonntag...



Gute Idee


----------



## drivingghost (4. Oktober 2005)

Jupp. Extremelight kommt auch mit. Morgen werde ich den Termin im Last Minute Biking fix machen. 
Ich bin für 1000 Neckarelz Bahnhof.


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Oktober 2005)

@ ghost: danke für mitfahrangebot, nehme ich gerne an, bin aber am wochenende auswärts radln... vielleicht nächsten sonntag, so zum muskeln lockern nach energy- race?


----------



## sharky (4. Oktober 2005)

ok, für sonntag kann ich mich auch begeistern! 1000 in n´elz ist auch ok 
was nehmen wir? ich nehm das schwere etwas


----------



## sharky (4. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht nächsten sonntag, so zum muskeln lockern nach energy- race?


öhm, mach dir da mal keine falschen vorstellungen, so locker werden die muskeln bei der tour sicherlich nicht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, mach dir da mal keine falschen vorstellungen, so locker werden die muskeln bei der tour sicherlich nicht werden



bei ihm schon, bei ihm schon...

kann mal einer ein datum sagen wenns dort hingehen soll, datum ist---> XX.XX.XXX   

gruss, killuah1


----------



## sharky (4. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> bei ihm schon, bei ihm schon...


naja, die 1500hm verteilen sich im wesentlichen auf 3 anstiege die es in sich haben...
denke einen tag nach nem rennen lockert sich so keiner von uns... 






und wenn doch dann will ich da garnet mit weil er uns dann eh alle platt macht 






*aktuell ist sonntag der 9. oktober geplant!*


----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> *aktuell ist sonntag der 9. oktober geplant!*



ok, bei mir fällts flach, bin in neustadt   
nextes WE, nach Energy race, wiegesagt!   

würde gerne mal zum katzenbuckel fahren, dawar früher unser schullandheim, ach waren das zeiten...

greez, killuah1


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Oktober 2005)

Heidelberg - Neckarelz... Katzenbuckel-Fred - Energy-Race-Vorbereitungsthread... Bei Euch wird man ganz schön rumgescheucht, und das nicht nur auf dem Rad.

Sonntag 1000 paßt, ich bin dabei. Ein letzter schöner Tag, bevor die Uni wieder losgeht.   

Gruß     Michael


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> nextes WE, nach Energy race, wiegesagt!



nunja, wie gesagt, ich bin wirklich gespannt


----------



## Micro767 (5. Oktober 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Heidelberg - Neckarelz... Katzenbuckel-Fred - Energy-Race-Vorbereitungsthread... Bei Euch wird man ganz schön rumgescheucht, und das nicht nur auf dem Rad.
> 
> Sonntag 1000 paßt, ich bin dabei. Ein letzter schöner Tag, bevor die Uni wieder losgeht.
> 
> Gruß     Michael



und ob ! Dabei hatten wir doch extra den Vorbereitungs Thread um Treffen bis zum 15.10.05 zu planen   

Aber noch haben wir ja allen den Überblick !    oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benno_hd (5. Oktober 2005)

also ich hab keinen überblick mehr wenn ich hier und im pfälzer forum lese ^^
aber katzenbuckel klingt gut, war ich noch nie mit dem rad, werd wahrscheinlich mitkommen


----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

Jepp, 09.10.05
Treffpunkt um 1000 in Neckarelz am Bahnhof oder um 0915 in Neckargerach bei mir. 
Ich wollte die Tour nach einem Rennen nicht fahren nur um die Muskeln zu lockern. Allgemein wollte ich keine Berge fahren nach einem Rennen. Aber ist jetzt eh erst mal egal.

Ich werde dann mal einen Termin im LMB erstellen.

edit: Ich nehme ein Hardtail. Bin noch krank, habe nicht vor, mich glech Sonntag wieder mit einem schweren Bleiklumpen plattzufahren, das weniger schwere Fully ist noch nicht fahrbereit nach St. Wendel. 

Also müsst Ihr bergab dann alle auf mich warten.

So, hier der LMB Termin:

Klick


----------



## xtremelight (5. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp. Extremelight kommt auch mit.



Jo, brauche ja vor meinem Urlaub noch ne kleine Dosis ghost   

Und, sieht im Moment so aus als würde sich mir noch einer anschließen. 

Und ich werde diesmal mein Fully nehmen, schon um Dich zu ärgern


----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

Fein. Du darfst dann direkt hinter mir fahren, frag Kai, das macht Spaß!







(;


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> nextes WE, nach Energy race, wiegesagt!



können wir von mir aus gleich ausmachen! 16.10. früh? bitte  nicht.... naja, vor 12h werde ich wohl mit der essbahn  anreisen, die 30km nach hd dann vielleicht durchs neckartal zurück radln.... wenn es nicht regnet....

so schnell bin ich auch wieder nicht, besonders wenn am abend davor noch was ansteht.... leider sind am 15. schon einige partys geplant.....  muss wohl wieder mit restalkohol biken.....   

wie wäre es bei dem ganzem durcheinander, wenn der tour- veranstalter einfach in seiner signatur uhrzeit, datum und treffpunkt angibt? vielleicht etwas übersichtlicher....


----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

Für was gibt es denn das Last Minute Biking? In meine Signatur knall ich sicher keinen link rein. 
Und der Link zu einer länger geplanten Tour ist ja auch immer in einem Thread zu finden, wenn man also nicht lesen will kann man einfach durchscrollen und dann einfach bei blauer Schrift bremsen. 
Aber die Anderen können es ja machen.


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Für was gibt es denn das Last Minute Biking? .



  ok, wenn jemand wie du einträgt ist es prima! tolle beschreibung, leider diesen sonntag keine zeit!


----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

Der Winter ist noch lang


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Ich nehme ein Hardtail. ...Also müsst Ihr bergab dann alle auf mich warten.



das wäre glaub das erste mal daß man auf dich bergab warten müsste, egal was für ein bike du hast


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

kann leider sonntag nich mit fahren. habe driftige gründe   
was macht der comic ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (6. Oktober 2005)

---gegen Comics---


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2005)

der comic kommt dann, wenn ich mal mindestens ne woche lang vor 18.00 ausm büro komme, alles andere erledigt habe und auch sonst nix zu tun  außerdem fehlen mir bilder!


----------



## kraichgauer (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi Sharky,

wie gestalten wir unsere Anfahrt?  Durch den Wald ? 

oder über die B-Straße ?

Das mit den Mails scheint nicht zuklappen oder hast du meine TelNr. 

erhalten?


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2005)

@kraichgauer
deine nummer hab ich. können gern durch den wald fahren, da hat es MOS rein ein paar nette strecken die wir mitnehmen können. würde sagen wir düsen dann so gegen neun los, sollte reichen. deine nummer hab ich


----------



## drivingghost (6. Oktober 2005)

Hah, ihm fehlen Bilder. Dann werde ich mal mein Bestes geben um mal nicht doof zu schauen...


----------



## manic (6. Oktober 2005)

Noch sieht es soaus als könnte ich mitfahren und da ich ja wieder mal ein neues Rad habe, bringe ich natürlich das mit. kAnn  nur sein dasich noch an denn Frankenstein abkommandiert werde. 

Braucht jemand ein Gios Ultralite? 

Dafür dürft ihr dannn bergauf und bergab auf mich warten.


----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Auf Dich warten? Das wäre mir neu.

edit
und ausserdem: Hattest Du vor nicht allzu langer Zeit erzählt dass nun endlich Ruhe sei mit neuen bzw neuen alten bikes?


----------



## manic (7. Oktober 2005)

Jepp, bin da sehr relaxt geworden und habe auch einige Räder entsorgt. Sozusagen auf das notwendige reduziert. 

Aber wenn einem dann ab und an was fast geschenktes über dne Wge läuft, schlägt man halt zu und ein Blur wollte ich shcon, als es auf den MArkt kam. Da konnte ich dann nicht anders. 

Zum Ausgleich fahre ichg aber seit Wochen keiN Rad mehr, damit ich nicht zu übermütig werde.


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2005)

da ich ja dazu verdammt bin mit dem schweren schweren schweren fully zu fahren und mein HT in UGB bleibt, bin ich derjenige welche auf den gewartet werden muß 
aber das macht ihr ja sicher gerne, so habt ihr wenigstens nen grund ne pause zu machen wenn ihr oben seid 

@schatzi
meinst du du schaffst es, nicht doof zu gucken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Dich zwingt doch niemand mit dem downhillbomber zu rollen. 
Und natürlich schaffe ich es, nicht doof zu guggen. Bestimmt. Denke ich doch.


----------



## xtremelight (7. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @schatzi




Ey ghost haste Du etwa was neben mir am laufen???

Erst mir per e-mail ne Szene machen, und dann muß ich das hier lesen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Dich zwingt doch niemand mit dem downhillbomber zu rollen.
> Und natürlich schaffe ich es, nicht doof zu guggen. Bestimmt. Denke ich doch.



Übersetzung:
"Es wird viele neue Fotos für Comics über mich geben"


----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Ey ghost haste Du etwa was neben mir am laufen???


Uaah, jetzt wird es schwierig. Hm, ...
NEIN, der Fisch belästigt mich immer, will schon ewig was von mir, aber Du weisst ja, ich bin eine treue Seele. 

Eisenradfahrer, ich werf Dich eine Schlucht runter! Du bist ein böser Mensch.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Oktober 2005)

> Eisenradfahrer, ich werf Dich eine Schlucht runter! Du bist ein böser Mensch.


Pah, hast nur Angst, ich könnte etwas von Deinem kleinen tête-à-tête mit dem Hai durchsickern lassen...


----------



## xtremelight (7. Oktober 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, hast nur Angst, ich könnte etwas von Deinem kleinen tête-à-tête mit dem Hai durchsickern lassen...



Wie???  

Geht mir das Gespentchen jetzt fremd oder was ???  

Bitte Details!! Unverblümt!!! Ich muß das wohl mal mit 5-8 Bier runterspülen und dann am Sonntag mit Euch klären!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Nein, alles eine Verschwörung gegen mich. 
Vom Falschfahrer eingefädelt. 
Am besten du schubst ihn am Sonntag in irgend eine Schlucht. Du erkennst ihn daran dass auf einem hässlich weissen Eisenfahrrad sitzt oder auf einem hässlichen schwarzen Fahrrad, kein Eisen aber Can Am und sobald die Fahrt in ein Gefälle geht fängt er an zu heulen, bremst scharf ab und robbt auf dem Hosenboden die Forstautobahn runter. Jaaa, der ist Schuld. Schubs ihn um!
Nieder mit den Bösen!


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2005)

xtremelight schrieb:
			
		

> Ey ghost haste Du etwa was neben mir am laufen???


 äh moment, was heißt da er hat was neben DIR am laufen? ich würd sagen er hat was neben MIR am laufen. DICH!      

und dabei wollt er heut mittag noch daheim bei mir vorbeikommen. hab nämlich ne neue große couch... 



@FF 
am besten du fährst gaaaaaaanz hinten dann schubst dich keiner ne schlucht runter


----------



## xtremelight (8. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hab nämlich ne neue große couch...



Ich hab ne viiiiiiiiiiiiieel gemütlichere Ottomane  , ganz kuschlig weich, mit Bike drüber an der Wand. Da steht das Gespenstchen sicher voll drauf!!!


----------



## drivingghost (8. Oktober 2005)

Ochgottchen, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden....

Und Falschfahrer, wenn Du ganz hinten fährst, auch das ist hinter mir. Es gibt Leute die behaupten, das sei gefährlich   (;

ALLES NUR SPASS, FF, ICH LIEBE DICH NATÜRLICH!


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2005)

@extreme
komisch, obwohl deine ottomane so kuschelig ist hat es sich unser gespenstchen vorhin auf meiner couch gemütlich gemacht


----------



## drivingghost (8. Oktober 2005)

Sodalla, wieder da. Ein paar neue Schrammen habe ich, habe die morgige Tour abgefahren. 
Der dreiteilige singletrail von Reichenbuch nach Neckargerach runter wurde zu 30% von Forstarbeitern zerstört. Diese 30% werden wir jeztzt in 1m breiten Reifenspuren Falllinie vernichten, über Äste und Stämme. Geht aber zu fliege.. äh fahren. Ansonsten alles schön wie immer. 

Der Freak ist jetzt wohl beleidigt mit mir weil ich auf einer anderen Couch als auf einer Ottomane (muss man die kennen?) Platz genommen habe. Er hat mich nicht angerufen ):


----------



## kraichgauer (8. Oktober 2005)

@ Sharky : werde pünktlich da sein. freu mich schon auf die Tour.

@ Ramin : Aber in Eberbach gehn wir nicht wieder in die Kneipe die  k e i n 

isotonisches  Bier hat ! Sonst brech ich am Berg wieder so ein ....  

Und wer´s mit wem hat ist mir eigentlich egal..... Hauptsache ihr  wollt nicht 

auf meinen Diwan.


----------



## drivingghost (9. Oktober 2005)

So, das wird die morgige Tour.
Hinzu kommen noch ca 15 bis 20 km auf Straßen und Wanderwegen für die An-bzw Abfahrt von und nach Neckarelz.


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2005)

sehr imposant das bild 
fiel mir beim hochfahren noch sie so krass auf, daß der katenzbuckel SOOO steil und SOOO hoch ist  ich glaub, wir sind helden, da geht es ja fast senkrecht hoch 



bis später!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Oktober 2005)

gibts nächsten sonntag ne katzenbuckel tour? ich bitte darum!   würde gerne mal die katzenbuckel- trails kennen lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (9. Oktober 2005)

Ok. Dann werf ich hier jetzt gleich mal in den Raum:

1000 Neckarelz Bahnhof, wie heute. Werde bis Freitag kein Internet haben, kann hier dann also nix lesen, posten oder planen. 
Oder wer mehr km will, 0915 Neckargerach.


----------



## kraichgauer (9. Oktober 2005)

back home, 
(...... sei Dank) War sehr hart für mich heute.
Weiss nicht was los war. Auf jedenfall ist mir die erste Katzenbuckeltour
wesentlich leichter gefallen.

Auf dem Rückweg von Geerich nach Hoise wurd ich immer wieder von 
Muskelkrämpfen geschüttelt und wollte bereits aufgeben. Hab mich dann doch 
mit Ramins u. Peters moralischen Beistand den  letzten Berg hoch gequält und dann nach Hause geschleift!  Jetzt isses vorbei und nach nem warmen Bad sieht alles wieder ganz anders aus.
Am Sa in Ettlingen wird sich zeigen ob die Vorbereitung was gebracht hat.

Dank an alle Mit- u. Ankurbler der Tour.


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> 1000 Neckarelz Bahnhof, wie heute. Werde bis Freitag kein Internet haben, kann hier dann also nix lesen, posten oder planen.




 später vielleicht, so 11..12 h?   hab samstag abend ne prüfung.... ok, notfalls werde ich auch um 10h dastehen....


----------



## drivingghost (10. Oktober 2005)

1000 wäre mir schon am liebsten. Habe nachmittags dann noch zu Hause ein paar Dinge zu erledigen, muss dann früh ins Bett weil ich Montag um 0245 wieder aufstehen darf.


----------



## drivingghost (10. Oktober 2005)

@Ritch: Auch wenn es hart war, Du hast Dich ja munter durchgeschlagen. Und nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, das weißt du! 
Und Schuld an den schlappen Beinen war sicher nicht der Sturz sondern der ALKOHOL!!! Der hat Dir die Kräfte geraubt (;

Nächsten Sonntag 1000 / 0915



edit:
mal an alle bisherigen Mitfahrer der KB-Tour: Ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel oder eher schwer? Für die kommenden LMB Ausschreibungen...


----------



## benno_hd (10. Oktober 2005)

danke für die schöne tour, auch wenn ich es beim letzten aufstieg auch in den beinen gespürt habe. ich würde es weiter als mittel einordnen, von den abfahrten her, bin aber die serpentinen rur eberbacher burg nicht mitgefahren.


----------



## drivingghost (10. Oktober 2005)

Das Stück zur Eberbacher Burg ist zu max. 50 % fahrbar aber eben wirklich schön, deswegen ist es mit drin. 

Unn Benno, habe gerade nachgeschaut, hier liegen noch V-Brakes die einen nicht so verschlissenen Eindruck machen wie Deine. Die bringe ich irgendwann mal mit nach HD oder Du holst sie mal bei mir ab. Verkaufe ich Dir für einen Cappuccino oder ein alkoholfreies Bier  (;

Bin dann weg, bis Donnerstag Nacht kein Internet ):


----------



## xtremelight (10. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost
edit:
[COLOR=DarkOrange schrieb:
			
		

> mal an alle bisherigen Mitfahrer der KB-Tour: Ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel oder eher schwer? Für die kommenden LMB Ausschreibungen... [/COLOR]



Ich würde sagen Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt so bei mittel und etwas darüber. 
Hängt halt davon ab wie man die Stücke bewertet die nicht oder nahezu nicht fahrbar sind (die glitschigen Steine, oder die komischen Bergaufserpentinen) Wann kommst Du zum Putzen???  

Konditionell mit Sicherheit eher etwas über mittel!

Auf jeden Fall kann ich die Tour jedem empfehlen! 

Und solange ich meinem Saufurlaub in Malle nachgehe bitte jeder Mitfahrer mal Ramin für mich ärgern(am besten mal nach dem Ergebnis in Neckarsulm fragen  ), sonst vermißt der mich zu sehr!!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dschens (10. Oktober 2005)

War nett gestern, auch wenn ich den Pfälzer Wald vom Samstag noch in den Beinen gespürt habe.

Die Tour würde ich auch mit einem "mittelschwer" bewerten. Der Eternal Trail, der Stufen-Downhill zur Burg Stolzeneck, die Serpentinen hoch zur Burg Eberbach und die giftigen Anstiege, sei es der am Anfang auf der Straße nach Reichenbuch, oder die hoch zur Minneburg und zum Katzenbuckel, haben meiner Meinung nach eine höhere Bewertung verdient, aber es gibt halt auch ruhigere Passagen. Man sieht es auch daran, das einige Scherzkekse (chinesische?) immer noch Zeit und Muße für ihre Späßchen hatten. Stichwort Sattelschnellspanner. Von den Liebeleien rund um Ramin mal ganz abgesehen.  Die Frage, wer nun mit wem die Couch teilt, konnte diese Tour jedenfalls nicht beantworten. Vielleicht helfen da die nächsten Wochen hier im Forum weiter.

Nächsten Sonntag wirds bei mir zu 99 Prozent nix. Ramin, Du kannst Dein Rad also noch ein wenig behalten.  Ich werde aber die Zeit nutzen, um mir ein paar Trial-Techniken anzueignen, ohne die sind einige der Uphill-Serpentinen wohl nicht zu bezwingen. 

Ach ja, allen Beteiligten viel Spaß in Ettlingen.

PS. Ramin, warum soll man Dich nach dem Ergebnis von Neckarsulm fragen? War dies das Rennen mit dem Energieriegel in Wurstform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (10. Oktober 2005)

Und Schuld an den schlappen Beinen war sicher nicht der Sturz sondern der ALKOHOL!!! Der hat Dir die Kräfte geraubt (;
mal an alle bisherigen Mitfahrer der KB-Tour: Ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel oder eher schwer? Für die kommenden LMB Ausschreibungen... [/QUOTE]

ALKOHOL?? watn`t dat? Hab mir in Eberbach nen Glas  B R O T  
mit isotonischen Beilagen  bestellt, aber devinitiv kein ALKOHOL.
An dem konnt´s also nicht liegen.

Weil so ein Schwierigkeitsgrad  i m m e r  subjetiv ist, nur meine 
Einschätzung. Kondition :  eher mittelschwer. Technik : mittel

Für mich persönlich zählt aber  : Ankommen (egal wie und wann) und den Schweinehund erledigen !


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2005)

so, bin wieder mit reicher beute aus spanien zurückgekehrt  zwei tage lecker essen, brandy testen, spanischen rotwein & süßwein verköstigen... shit, und samstag ist das rennen 

ach ja, gearbeitet hab ich zwischendrin auch 




			
				kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir in Eberbach nen Glas  B R O T  mit isotonischen Beilagen  bestellt



      das war die geilste umschreibung für ein weizen, die ich je gehört hab  



ich denke die tour kann man nicht so pauschal in mittel oder schwer einteilen da einfach zu viel unterschiedliche charaktere am start sind und jeder die strecke anders empfindet, wer die trails kennt fährt sie nach ein paar mal ausnahmslos, für erstbefahrer sicher ein paar schwierige stellen, aber unterm strich denk ich nix all zu wildes, dafür sehr schön und ansprechend 

in die waden geht sie aber auf alle fälle, was am sonntag aber definitiv mit dem bikegewicht korrelierte 

freue mich aufs rennen und die nächste katzenbuckeltour am sonntag


----------



## xtremelight (12. Oktober 2005)

Dschens schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Ramin, warum soll man Dich nach dem Ergebnis von Neckarsulm fragen? War dies das Rennen mit dem Energieriegel in Wurstform?



Nee, das war die Sache mit dem völlig race-untauglichen Leichtbaurad(SID, CFK-Bremsen,Maxxlite,etc...)  

@kraichgauer:   JA, ich werd in Zukunft auch immer ein Glas isotonisches Brot bestellen  

und was die Schweinehunde betrifft, deren Geweihe muß man an der Wand sammeln! Nur aufpassen, das auf ein Geweih mindestens 2Räder kommen...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, bin auch wieder da.   Bin offenbar geradeaus gefahren, als sich Ramin und Peter in die Büsche verdrückt haben... 
Hab dann versucht, den Sturzflieger anzurufen, dabei ging meinem Telefon allerdings der Saft aus. Ein Blick auf die Uhr sagte mir dann, daß ich nicht mehr viel Zeit habe, bis mein Zug geht. Daher hab ich Euch nicht mehr gesucht, sondern mich einfach so von dannen gemacht.
War eine schöne Tour, danke an alle Mitfahrer. Kam heute aus HD zurück und ging in den Keller, um meinen Bock zu putzen und für Samstag fit zu machen. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, daß er vorne völlig platt ist. Keine Ahnung, wo und wann ich mir das Sonntag eingefangen habe. Egal.



> *Zitat von Drivingghost:*
> mal an alle bisherigen Mitfahrer der KB-Tour: Ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel oder eher schwer? Für die kommenden LMB Ausschreibungen...



Bin ja bekannt als Downhill-Angsthase. Folglich bin ich auch bei dieser Tour einige Male abgestiegen. Insofern fand ich einige Stellen schwierig, den überwiegenden Rest aber leicht bis mittel.
Konditionell auf alle Fälle mittel, auch wenn Ihr zwei Euch am letzten Anstieg aus dem Staub gemacht habt. 

Bis Samstag   

Gruß      Michael


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2005)

@ff
aha, sowas in die richtung haben wir uns schon gedacht am sonntag. nur wusste keiner ob du straße oder feldweg gefahren bist, daher sind wir dann auch alleine weiter 

aber naja, sind ja alle gut heimgekommen!

bis samstag!


----------



## drivingghost (13. Oktober 2005)

NSU? War da was?    Habe da nur noch so ein Ziepen im Kopf wenn ich versuche daran zurückzudenken. Und dann erscheint ein fieses Grinsen. 






Na dann werde ich die Tour auch in Zukunft als mittel / mittel einstufen. Leicht ist sie definitiv nicht, FF, da stehst Du wohl alleine Da mit der Meinung. Mittel bis  schwer würde auch ich sie einstufen. 

Es sieht jezt so aus das Hädbänger um 1040 in Neckargerach aus der Bahn fällt und wir ihn dort wiederbeleben müssen indem wir einfach noch mal Reichenbuch hochfahren um ihm den schönen Trail nicht vorzuenthalten.

edit: Als Option wenn es nicht zu spät ist und die Beine noch wollen:  Auf dem Rückweg werden wir dann wieder Reichenbuch hochschnaufen und  über Landstraße, Feldwege und Wälder nach Mosbach Waldstadt fahren. Von dort nach Mosbach gibt es noch einen schönen singletrail. (Auf dem ich mich einmal übelst abgelegt habe..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (14. Oktober 2005)

Bin am Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei.  
Vorrausgesetzt ich überlebe den Samstag.
Aber 30 km sind ja normallerweise kein Problem.
In der Waldstadt könnten wir dann an dem kleinen Parcour (??)
vorbeifahren. Aber ich denke nach 60 km sind die meisten eh k.o.
Ich auf jeden Fall.
Also bis morgen.
Gruß dox.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht jezt so aus das Hädbänger um 1040 in Neckargerach aus der Bahn fällt und wir ihn dort wiederbeleben müssen



ich sehe schon, du verstehst mich


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2005)

was meinst Du, wie schnell Du wieder munter bist wenn ich Dir etwas gepresstes Hundefleisch in den Mund fallen lasse.


----------



## alex75 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich komme am Sonntag vielleicht auch mit; ich werde im gleichen Zug wie hädbänger sitzen und in Neckargerach aus der Bahn steigen. 

Gruss Alexander


----------



## drivingghost (15. Oktober 2005)

Ok. Kann allerdings sein dass hädbänger doch früher eintrudelt und ab Neckarelz mitfährt. Ich schicke Dir per pm meine Handynummer, dann kannst Du mir morgen  bis kurz vor 1000 eine SMS schicken oder anrufen ob Du in Neckargerach aussteigst oder nicht. Denn danach richtet sich dann der erste Tourverlauf.


----------



## drivingghost (15. Oktober 2005)

ÄNDERUNG!!! Start um 1100!!!
Aufgrund heftigster Proteste und zäher Verhandlungen ist Start in Neckarelz morgen um 1100. Hat allerdings zur Folge dass das Tempo etwas verschärft wird, auch ich habe noch andere Dinge als biken zu tun.


----------



## alex75 (16. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schicke Dir per pm meine Handynummer, dann kannst Du mir morgen  bis kurz vor 1000 eine SMS schicken oder anrufen ob Du in Neckargerach aussteigst oder nicht.


Bis jetzt ist noch keine PM angekommen, ist aber nicht weiter schlimm mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, und ich kann leider nicht mitkommen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche oder ihr kommt einfach mal wieder nach Heidelberg...

Gruss Alexander


----------



## drivingghost (16. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, hatte ich versäumt. Aber jetzt hast Du die Nummer, für das nächste Mal.

Die Tour heute war krass. 85km Gebolze berghoch und bergrunter. Um unseren Puls brauchten wir uns keine Sorgen zu machen, der war dank des Rennens immer schön im Grundlagenbereich...
Anzahl Stürze: 1
Gestürzter:  geheim
Anzahl verpasster Ansagen: 1
Dadurch zu Sturz gekommen: 0
Verrücktester Mitfahrer:  Hädbänger - verlängert die Tour von Neckargerach bis HD.


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2005)

hi leutz, schade dass ich hier nicht vorher vorbeigeschaut hab, sonst wär ich mitgeradelt, nja, hab heute meine tour gemacht...
wie siehts nächstes WE aus? ich wär liebendgerne dabei   

greez, killuah1


----------



## drivingghost (16. Oktober 2005)

lamin ist ab dienstag fül ungefähl zwei wochen in land wo sie essen hunde
muss sharky die tour führen, er kennt sie größtenteils.
Oder macht Ihr mal wieder eine in HD, war auch richtig klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Verrücktester Mitfahrer:  Hädbänger - verlängert die Tour von Neckargerach bis HD.



summasumarum 126km.(so anstrengend kann das rennen gestern gar nicht gewesen sein...) ich weiss nicht warum, aber ab eberbach bin ich nur noch nach hause gebolzt, plötzlicher energieschub.... aber kalt wars....
wieviel hm waren es eigentlich?  zieh bei dir 300hm für ersten berg ab und dann addier ich noch 13,5hm  für den heimweg  



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Anzahl verpasster Ansagen: 1
> Dadurch zu Sturz gekommen: 0



dabei hätte dieser sturz genau vor deinen augen stattfinden können... den gefallen eines sturzes meinerseits werde ich dir schon noch früh genug machen!


aber vielen dank für die tour, schöne strecke und hat tierisch spass gemacht!


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> lamin ist ab dienstag fül ungefähl zwei wochen in land wo sie essen hunde


lamin ist sehl oft in land von die aufgehende sonne wo el hundekekse essen muss 



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> muss sharky die tour führen, er kennt sie größtenteils.
> Oder macht Ihr mal wieder eine in HD, war auch richtig klasse


gloßteils? naja, die beiden teilstücke nach n´gelach luntel gehen so, den lest kenn ich ja bestens. könne wil so odel so machen, fahle auch geln mal weißen stein luntel


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus dass nach diesem Aufenthalt erst einmal eine größere Pause kommt.

Die Tour haben wir ausgeweitet, sind jetzt noch zwei weitere Trails mit dabei. Von daher "größtenteils"

Oder Du machst eine Tour bei Gundelsheim in den Wäldern, da ist ja auch nicht verkehrt und da war noch kaum einer der Gruppe.

edit: waren für mich 1580 Hm.


----------



## alex75 (17. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> lamin ist ab dienstag fül ungefähl zwei wochen in land wo sie essen hunde
> muss sharky die tour führen, er kennt sie größtenteils.
> Oder macht Ihr mal wieder eine in HD, war auch richtig klasse


Also wenn ihr am Sonntag mal wieder in HD biken wollt könnte ich den Guide spielen; hab da auch schon eine schöne Strecke im Kopf (Eichelberg).
Voraussetzung ist halt, dass das Wetter mitspielt...

Gruss Alexander


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2005)

@ramin:
wo sind denn die beiden zusätzlichen trails? klingt fast als ob du im trailparadies wohnst  wann fliegst du denn?

ich kann auch gern den guide in gundelsheim spielen, wird dann eben ne 08/15 weicheitour da der wald ja wesentlich kleiner ist und es an HM fehlt, aber man kann ja auch nen abstecher nach MOS machen wo man dann nen eisdielenstopp einlegen kann.

mir egal, machen wir ne abstimmung, wer in HD will soll sich melden, wer in g´heim will, eben dafür. lasset die mehrheit entscheiden


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2005)

So lasset uns in China biken. Was man dort von den Autobahnen aus siet - scheint richtig geile trails zu geben.

Sicher wohne ich im Trailparadies, was denkst Du warum ich so oft auf die Nase falle?

Ich fliege morgen Vormittag von FFM. Und ich glaube so langsam sollte ich mal anfangen zu packen.
(Wo ist mein Visum, wo ist mein Tickes, wo ist mein Koffer, WAAAAAH!)


----------



## Bax (17. Oktober 2005)

@alex75:

Eichelberg? Wo issn der genau?


----------



## kraichgauer (17. Oktober 2005)

Gundelsheim liegt vor meiner Haustür, da kann ich immer......

Also ich wär für Heidelberg! Und wenn der Eichelberg bei SNH /

Östringen liegt ist´s auch recht.


----------



## benno_hd (17. Oktober 2005)

eichelberg ist bei heidelberg, vom weissen stein aus nordöstlich.
bin aber nächstes wochenende mal familie in münchen besuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (17. Oktober 2005)

Folgende Tour schwebt mir vor:

Treff gg. 11 Uhr in HD am HBF, dann auf bekanntem Weg über Weißen Stein und Wilhelmsfeld auf den Eichelberg. Dort den Trail runter (150 m runter auf 700 m) und weiter über Oberflockenbach und schöne Trails nach Großsachsen.
Dann wieder auf den Weißen Stein, die Trails runter nach Zeigelhausen, rüber zur Thingstätte und nen neuen Trail runter (60 m auf 140 m, sehr geil).

Gruss Alexander


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Oktober 2005)

wollte eigentlich auch am so ne tour anbieten ,werde mich aber einfach an euch ranhängen. vermutlich wirds schlechtes wetter... egal!

am eichelberg ist die auffahrt von wilhelmsfeld aus seit wochen mit bäumen blockiert    man kann drum rum klettern, aber ich hoffe mal , dass die bäume endlich mal weggeräumt werden!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2005)

Von welchem Tag redet Ihr? Kommenden Sonntag? Glaube, das würde mir gefallen.   

Würdest Du auch nach HD kommen, großer Fisch?

Gruß    Michael


----------



## sharky (18. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich würd auf alle fälle gerne nach HD kommen, aber den samstag vorziehen da ich sonntag schon verplant bin. sollte sich das einrichten lassen wäre ich euch sehr verbunden, wenn nicht wünsche ich schon mal vorab ne schöne tour. 

die woche drauf wäre allerdings noch frei


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würd auf alle fälle gerne nach HD kommen, aber den samstag vorziehen da ich sonntag schon verplant bin. sollte sich das einrichten lassen wäre ich euch sehr verbunden, wenn nicht wünsche ich schon mal vorab ne schöne tour.
> 
> die woche drauf wäre allerdings noch frei



Samstag hab ich von 9 bis mindestens 11 eine Klausurbesprechung. Danach hätte ich Zeit, aber das ist dann wohl etwas spät, nehme ich an. Plant mal lieber Eure Touren für dieses Wochenende ohne mich. Falls ich wider Erwarten kurzfristig doch Zeit habe, komme ich vorbei.

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß!


----------



## sharky (21. Oktober 2005)

melde mich für dieses WE komplett ab. bin krank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (21. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> melde mich für dieses WE komplett ab. bin krank!



gute besserung! ruh dich aus! und medizin- empfehlung: kauf die zeitschrift NEON und les den artikel über krank sein!   selten so was gutes gelesen.


----------

